# 3-D shoots near Greenville SC



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

I am trying to get some information about shoots and shops near Greenville SC.


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

Not sure about any shops, but you can go to sc-archery.com and see all the clubs. There is a few clubs that are a short drive from Greenville. There is one club located in Greenville.


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

*Clemson*

Keowee Bowmen is a very nice club with both indoor and outdoor ranges in nearby Clemson.


----------



## s.rob (Jan 17, 2007)

*shoots*

check out south carolina archery assoc.
S.ROB


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

Are there state ASA shoots?


----------



## scclimber (May 2, 2007)

hi,
the closest range to you would be saluda river archery club. http://www.saludariverarchery.com/
i have a shop in anderson which is about 20 min south of greenville. let me know if there is anything i can do for you.
thanks
blake makison
center shot specialties 
864-965-9016


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

*Clubs*

I am a member at Saluda River and in my opinion it is an excellent archery club. Russel Cooper who owns it is one of the finest guys you will ever meet. There will be a tournament there on Mar. 26-27. Plenty of places to shoot with-in a short distance, Saluda River, THB,TAB, and Keowee.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

checj out the SCAA, just google it and you will have a list of 80% of the archery clubs in SC. Never been to Saluda but if Russel Cooper owns it I can almost guarantee it to be top notch. Great guy.


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

Looking forward to going to the shoots.


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

Saluda River is the best. I am now a member.


----------

